# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  μικτης και ποτενσιομετρα

## γιαννης_κ

γεια σας.εχω εναν παλιο μικτη QTEK-DC 500 proffesional modular mixer ειναι παρομοιος οπως αυτος εδω http://www.google.gr/imgres?sa=X&esp...22&tx=16&ty=18

απο τον μικτη λειπει το ποτενσιομετρο του crossfader.το πως χαθηκε αλλη ιστορια ειναι αυτη.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν παιζουν τα καναλια τωρα.μπορω να βρω καπου ποτενσιομετρο?? και πως θα δω τι ταιριαζει?

----------


## chipakos-original

Το πρώτο που θα κάνεις είναι να βγάλεις ένα από τα ποτενσιόμετρα που έχει επάνω ο μίκτης ώστε να το έχεις για δείγμα στα χέρια σου.Το επόμενο που θα κάνεις είναι να το δείξης σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών στη γειτονιά σου για να δούνε εκείνοι τι υπάρχει στο μαγαζί τους και αν είναι κατάλληλο για την δική σου περίπτωση. Η τρίτη ενναλακτική σου είναι να κοιτάξεις στο ebay.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

γινεται να βαλω ενα απο τα αλλα ποτενσιομετρα που εχει ο μικτης για crossfader?επισης το master ποτενσιομετρο γρατζουναει παρα πολυ.γινεται να βαλω στη θεση του επισης ενα απο τα αλλα ποτενσιομετρα?

----------


## chipakos-original

> γινεται να βαλω ενα απο τα αλλα ποτενσιομετρα που εχει ο μικτης για crossfader?επισης το master ποτενσιομετρο γρατζουναει παρα πολυ.γινεται να βαλω στη θεση του επισης ενα απο τα αλλα ποτενσιομετρα?


 Ναι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια συρόμενα ποτενσιόμετρα σε όλο τον μίκτη. Πριν λοιπόν ξεκολλήσεις οποιοδήποτε ποτενσιόμετρο για να του αλλάξεις θέση διάβασε στο πλάι του ποτενσιομέτρου τι γράφει. π.χ 4κ7β Αυτό είναι ένα 4,7 κιλοωμ λογαριθμικό (τελος παντων δεν έχει σημασία) και αφού σιγουρευτείς προχωράς στην αντικατάσταση. Πάντως να θυμάσαι ότι αν κάποιο ή κάποια ποτενσιόμετρα παρουσιάζουν το φαινόμενο του γραντζουνίσματος ή της σκόνης τότε και τα υπόλοιπα δεν θα είναι καλύτερα.Τις περισσότερες φορές ή μαλλον όλες τις φορές αν ξεκινήσεις τα αλλάζεις όλα.

----------


## γιαννης_κ

το θεμα ειναι οτι το crossfader ειχε και μια πλακετα μαζι η οποια συνδεοταν επανω στην κεντρικη πλακετα του μικτη.Αν δεν βρω την πλακετα γινεται πατεντα για να παιζουν ολα τα καναλια?

----------


## chipakos-original

> το θεμα ειναι οτι το crossfader ειχε και μια πλακετα μαζι η οποια συνδεοταν επανω στην κεντρικη πλακετα του μικτη.Αν δεν βρω την πλακετα γινεται πατεντα για να παιζουν ολα τα καναλια?


Ωπ τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν διότι αν είχε επάνω της αυτή η πλακετίτσα κάποια προενίσχυση τότε πως θα τα βγάλεις πέρα???

----------


## γιαννης_κ

ελα ντε πωςς...??εαν βρω ποτενσιομετρο μαζι με πλακετα που συνοδευονται κ ταιριαζουν τα νουμερα δεν θα γινει δουλεια?

----------


## chipakos-original

Φυσικά τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα συζήτησης.

----------


## east electronics

> Ναι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια συρόμενα ποτενσιόμετρα σε όλο τον μίκτη. Πριν λοιπόν ξεκολλήσεις οποιοδήποτε ποτενσιόμετρο για να του αλλάξεις θέση διάβασε στο πλάι του ποτενσιομέτρου τι γράφει. π.χ 4κ7β Αυτό είναι ένα 4,7 κιλοωμ λογαριθμικό (τελος παντων δεν έχει σημασία) και αφού σιγουρευτείς προχωράς στην αντικατάσταση. Πάντως να θυμάσαι ότι αν κάποιο ή κάποια ποτενσιόμετρα παρουσιάζουν το φαινόμενο του γραντζουνίσματος ή της σκόνης τότε και τα υπόλοιπα δεν θα είναι καλύτερα.Τις περισσότερες φορές ή μαλλον όλες τις φορές αν ξεκινήσεις τα αλλάζεις όλα.



Ολα αυτα που λες δεν ειναι σωστα ...

----Στα Ιαπωνικα η τσπ και κινεζικα ποτενσιομετρα ειναι αντιθετα απο τα ευρωπαικα οπου Α = λογαριθμικο  και Β = γραμμικο 
----Στα ποτενισομετρα crossfader  σε αυτους τους μικτες το ποτενισομετρο ειναι λογαριθμικο  αλλα οχι απο ακρη σε ακρη  αλλα απο την μεση προς τις ακριες  και αρα  ενα οποιοδηποτε ποτενισομετρο απο μια φετα δεν μπορει να κανει γιατι προφανως ειναι λογαριθμικο απο ακρη σε ακρη 


Η λογικη στο ποτενσιομετρο της καθε φετας ειναι να ανοιγει ομαλα και να ριχνει τα γκαζια του στο τελος και περιπου απο το 75% της διαδρομης και μετα 

Αντιστοιχα το ιδιο στο crossfader  οπου στην μεση ειναι ολα ισια και η λογαριθμικοτητα εφαρμοζεται απο την μεση προς αριστερα και απο την  μεση προς δεξια 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ολα αυτα που λες δεν ειναι σωστα ...
> 
> ----Στα Ιαπωνικα η τσπ και κινεζικα ποτενσιομετρα ειναι αντιθετα απο τα ευρωπαικα οπου Α = λογαριθμικο  και Β = γραμμικο 
> ----Στα ποτενισομετρα crossfader  σε αυτους τους μικτες το ποτενισομετρο ειναι λογαριθμικο  αλλα οχι απο ακρη σε ακρη  αλλα απο την μεση προς τις ακριες  και αρα  ενα οποιοδηποτε ποτενισομετρο απο μια φετα δεν μπορει να κανει γιατι προφανως ειναι λογαριθμικο απο ακρη σε ακρη 
> 
> 
> Η λογικη στο ποτενσιομετρο της καθε φετας ειναι να ανοιγει ομαλα και να ριχνει τα γκαζια του στο τελος και περιπου απο το 75% της διαδρομης και μετα 
> 
> Αντιστοιχα το ιδιο στο crossfader  οπου στην μεση ειναι ολα ισια και η λογαριθμικοτητα εφαρμοζεται απο την μεση προς αριστερα και απο την  μεση προς δεξια 
> ...


Eδώ έχουμε έλειψη του δείγματος που μάλιστα βρισκόταν πάνω σε πλακέτα άγνωστων λειτουργικών στοιχείων και λειτουργίας.Αν λοιπόν το ποτενσιόμετρο που λείπη έχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση από τα άλλα τότε δεν θα ταιριάζει ρημοτομικά πάνω στην πλακέτα κι έτσι αυτομάτως θα αποτραπεί από την δοκιμή.Τώρα το σωστό είναι να υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία και να πάη να το αγοράσει από εκεί αλλά οι πρώτες βοήθειες για να δει αν μπορεί να τον συμαζέψη τον μίκτη είναι να κάνει τράμπα.

----------


## east electronics

> Eδώ έχουμε έλειψη του δείγματος που μάλιστα βρισκόταν πάνω σε πλακέτα άγνωστων λειτουργικών στοιχείων και λειτουργίας.Αν λοιπόν το ποτενσιόμετρο που λείπη έχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση από τα άλλα τότε δεν θα ταιριάζει ρημοτομικά πάνω στην πλακέτα κι έτσι αυτομάτως θα αποτραπεί από την δοκιμή.Τώρα το σωστό είναι να υπάρχει αντιπροσωπεία και να πάη να το αγοράσει από εκεί αλλά οι πρώτες βοήθειες για να δει αν μπορεί να τον συμαζέψη τον μίκτη είναι να κάνει τράμπα.



Τα λειτουργικα στοιχεια ειναι απολυτα ιδια σε ολους τους μικτες  τα τελευταια 40 χρονια .... Ο τροπος λειτουργιας ειναι απολυτα ιδιος σε ολους τους μικτες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια 

Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι  η τιμη του ποτενσιομετρου  αναλογα το κυκλωμα της καθε εταιριας  και η καμπυλη λογαριθμικοτητας αναλογα  την αποψη του κατασκευαστη . 

εξαιρουνται απο τα παραπανω οι  μικτες που εχουν ποτενισομετρα που δουλευουν με VCA

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τα λειτουργικα στοιχεια ειναι απολυτα ιδια σε ολους τους μικτες  τα τελευταια 40 χρονια .... Ο τροπος λειτουργιας ειναι απολυτα ιδιος σε ολους τους μικτες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια 
> 
> Το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι  η τιμη του ποτενσιομετρου  αναλογα το κυκλωμα της καθε εταιριας  και η καμπυλη λογαριθμικοτητας αναλογα  την αποψη του κατασκευαστη . 
> 
> εξαιρουνται απο τα παραπανω οι  μικτες που εχουν ποτενισομετρα που δουλευουν με VCA


 Μπα δεν νομίζω ότι ένας μίκτης με έναν άλλο έχουν τα ίδια λειτουργικά στοιχεία και διαφέρουν μόνο στην τιμή του ποτενσιόμετρου. Κάνεις λάθος τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια . Εγώ δεν κάνω επισκευές μόνο σε μηχανήματα ήχου αλλά σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι ο κάθε κατασκευαστής έχει τα δικά του μυστικά στην κάθε κονσόλα κι έχω επισκυάσει πάνω από 100 διαφορετικές κονσόλες και καμία δεν ήταν ίδια με άλλη.

----------


## east electronics

Ολα τα ποτενισομετρα στην εξοδο της καθε φετας ρυθμιζουν την εξοδο της καθε φετας  σε ολες τις κονσολες σε ολους τους μικτες ( πριν η μετα απο buffer )  . Στα crossfader  σε ολους τους μικτες  το ποτενσιομετρο που κανει το cross  δουλευει ως  balance  με 4 διαδρομες  μεταξυ το καναλιου Α  και του καναλιου Β 

Οι μονοι μικτες που δουλευουν διαφορετικα ειναι αυτοι που ελεγχουν ταση αντι για ηχο στην διαδρομη τους . 

Το μονο πραγμα που αλλαζει ειναι η λογαριθμικοτητα  του καθε ποτενσιομετρου και η τιμη του το οποιο το ενα ειναι θεμα αποψης και το αλλο θεμα εμπεδησης . 

εαν εχεις καποιο Μικτη η κονσολα που δεν δουλευει με αυτο τον τροπο μπορεις απλα να ανεβασεις ενα σχηματικο ....

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ολα τα ποτενισομετρα στην εξοδο της καθε φετας ρυθμιζουν την εξοδο της καθε φετας  σε ολες τις κονσολες σε ολους τους μικτες ( πριν η μετα απο buffer )  . Στα crossfader  σε ολους τους μικτες  το ποτενσιομετρο που κανει το cross  δουλευει ως  balance  με 4 διαδρομες  μεταξυ το καναλιου Α  και του καναλιου Β 
> 
> Οι μονοι μικτες που δουλευουν διαφορετικα ειναι αυτοι που ελεγχουν ταση αντι για ηχο στην διαδρομη τους . 
> 
> Το μονο πραγμα που αλλαζει ειναι η λογαριθμικοτητα  του καθε ποτενσιομετρου και η τιμη του το οποιο το ενα ειναι θεμα αποψης και το αλλο θεμα εμπεδησης . 
> 
> εαν εχεις καποιο Μικτη η κονσολα που δεν δουλευει με αυτο τον τροπο μπορεις απλα να ανεβασεις ενα σχηματικο ....



Ετσι ακριβώς είναι η θεωρία λειτουργείας για τις κατηγορίες των μικτών. Οταν είπα ότι η κάθε μια είναι διαφορετική εννοούσα κατασκευαστικά δηλαδή εσωτερικά η οποία φυσικά άλλοτε προορίζεται για οικιακή ή ερασιτεχνική χρήση κι άλλοτε για επαγγελματική ή studio. Εκεί συναντάμε τις δύο κατηγορίες μικτών όπου στην μία κατηγορία στο ποτενσιόμετρο τρέχει ακουστικό σήμα ενώ στην άλλη τρέχει τάση όπως είπες κι εσύ πιο πάνω.

----------


## spiroscfu

με τέσσερις αντιστάσεις 1ΚΩ το καταργείς (ή και χωρίς αυτές αν θέλεις)

αν βρεις το σχέδιο από τον μίκτη θα σου πούμε πως ή αν καταλάβεις/μετρήσεις ποια καλώδια είναι in και ποια out

----------


## east electronics

τοτε γιατι λες οτι κανω λαθος σε οτι αφορα οτι οι λειτουργιες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια ειναι απολυτα ιδιες ?

----------


## chipakos-original

> τοτε γιατι λες οτι κανω λαθος σε οτι αφορα οτι οι λειτουργιες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια ειναι απολυτα ιδιες ?


Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχεις βοηθήσει εδώ τον φίλο μας που έχει ζητήσει βοήθεια για το πρόβλημά του.Παρ όλο που λες ότι έχεις γνώσεις 40 χρόνων και παρ όλο που επίσης προσωπικά δεν με αγγίζει καθόλου.Αν του βρεις το ποτενσιόμετρο που του λείπη μαζί με το πλακετάκι και διορθώσει τον μίκτη του τότε μάλιστα θα σε παραδεχτώ. Τα υπόλοιπα άστα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δημήτρη έχει δίκιο ο σάκης σε αυτό που σου είπε, άλλο χρησιμοποιούν για το crossfader και άλλο για το fader (και φυσικά μπορεί να καταργηθεί για να παίξουν και αυτά τα δυο κανάλια)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρη έχει δίκιο ο σάκης σε αυτό που σου είπε, άλλο χρησιμοποιούν για το crossfader και άλλο για το fader (και φυσικά μπορεί να καταργηθεί για να παίξουν και αυτά τα δυο κανάλια)


 Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό άλλο το crossfader και άλλο το fader άλλο το λογαριθμικό κι άλλο το γραμμικό.Δεν του το έγραψα, αλλά του είπα ότι γίνεται να λειτουργήσει ο μίκτης ίσως να μην του εξήγησα καλά την διαδικασία αλλά που να προλάβω μπλέξαμε με το Σάκη για το αν είναι Ευρωπαικό η Κινέζικο και η ένδειξη πάνω στο σώμα του ποτενσιόμετρου είναι ανάστροφη ή κανονική, και η καμπύλη του αν είναι διαφορετική......Τι να πω αν ξέρω τι ζητάω τότε  θα αγοράσω το ανάλογο. Το θέμα είναι ότι όσο κι αν έψαξα σχέδιο αυτού του μίκτη εγώ δεν βρήκα οπότε περισσότερο δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## east electronics

Στο φορουμ γραφουμε με την προθεση να μαθουμε ο ενας απο τον αλλον  χωρις να πουλαμε μουρη , επισης καλο θα ηταν να μην γραφουμε αοριστα πραγματα και οσο το δυνατον οι πληροφοριες που δινουμε πρεπει να ειναι λιγο τσεκαρισμενες  φυσικα οχι με την λογικη που πολλοι συχνα γραφουν ""'οτι ΕΓΩ  το δοκιμασα και ειναι ενταξει ""  Δεν αρκει αυτο . 

Εγω απλα διορθωσα το λαθος που εχεις γραψει και την κωδικοποιηση μεταξυ Α και Β ..Τωρα το να του βρω πλακετακι η ποτενσιομετρο δεν ειναι δικια μου υποχρεωση   ουτε πιστευω οτι ειναι και εφικτο για εναν Ταιβανεζικο μικτη 20 χρονων . Ας ειμαστε λιγακι λογικοι . 

Χρηστικο θα ηταν πχ απο εσενα που εχει επισκευασει 100 κονσολες οπως ειπες να του δωσεις εναν μπουσουλα του πως λειτουργει το κυκλωμα και να βαλει ενα ποτενσιομετρο χωρις πλακετακι απλα καλωδιωμενο  απο οποιον δηποτε αλλο μικτη κλπ κλπ δεν ξερω για σενα παντως για μενα αυτο στο εργαστηριο μου θα ηταν 10 λεπτα δουλεια  ασχετα με το αν αξιζει τον κοπο η οχι . 

Διαφορα ποτενσιομετρα μπορει καποιος να βρει στον Φανο 2103828748 φυσικα με το δειγμα στο χερι  αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι Αντιπροσωπειες οπως η behringer  εχουν τα ποτενσιομετρα για τους μικτες τους τσαμπα αν και κανενας εκει δεν μπορει να σου πει πιο ταιριαζει και πιο οχι θα πρεπει να το δεις μονος με γυμνο ματι και τα στοιχεια στο χερι . 

Αυτα απο μενα ...

----------


## γιαννης_κ

γεια σας παιδια και χρονια πολλα...τωρα ειδα τις απαντησεις σας.Λοιπον γα να τα βαλουμε σε μια ταξη τα πραγματα.Κταρχην ευχαριστω για το ενδαφερον σας.Για τον μικτη που μιλαμε δεν τον χρειαζομαι για επαγγελματικη χρηση.Ρωτησα και μου ειπαν οτι γινεται αν βρω το πλακετακι(μπορω να το βρω..εχει ιδιο μικτη και ενας χωριανος μου)να δω του διαδρομους και να βαλω ποτενσιομετρο απευθειας καλωδιομενο μαπνω στις επαφες του μικτη.Γινεται αυτο?Επισης ειπατε οτι μπορω και να το απομονωσω εντελω το crossfader?Ειναι ευκολο?Τελος που μπορω να βρω το ποτενσιομετρο 50κ x2 νομιζω ειναι 75mm η διαδρμη

----------

